# Favorite Culinary School Books?



## flyfishnsparky

I am an electrician by trade, if I were to start over I would become a chef.  For the past couple of years I have been studying and cooking at home and It would be nice to increase my knowledge in the kitchen, I have a couple of books that Ive been referring too and of course "youtube." I would like to learn more, but cannot change careers at this time,  would any of you be willing to share which books were your goto text books in culinary school?  All the best!


----------



## baconator

On Cooking and On Baking


----------



## rbandu

I agree with Baconator.  Also pick up of copy of "The Joy of Cooking" by Irma Rombauer, most of us own a copy of it and a lot of people turn to it as the Bible of basic recipes.  It's an excellent reference book.


----------



## flyfishnsparky

Thanks, next stop Amazon!


----------



## rbandu

Oh and obviously, grab "la guide gastronomique" by escoffier.  In the original french, if you speak it.


----------



## kingofkings

RBandu, would you recommend any specific printing of the joy of cooking, or just any version?


----------



## rbandu

I'd actually recommend a more recent printing, though the original is a collector's item of sorts for guys like me.  I've got 3 copies, (1 in my office, one on my shelf at home, one on my son's bookshelf) the newest one is "recompiled" by Irma's daughter and her husband and includes conversion charts (metric/imperial stuff) etc etc.  Just hit up a bookstore and grab it, I promise you you'll be thanking me for years to come.


----------



## kingofkings

So there is no difference in the actual content? When I got Larousse I was told to get as earlier a printing as possible (I ended up with a version from 1981ish), so I just wanted to check if I should be looking for an older one or the newest printing. Cheers


----------



## michaelga

just want to point out - you need to tell us more...

there are too many good books out there.

what kind of food do you want to cook?

what kind of food do you do... (insert a thousand questions)

then we can really start to offer advice on books


----------



## duckfat

Joy of cooking a good book for home cooks but certainly not a book I would list as any sort of Culinary school text. I'd even hesitate slightly to suggest The Joy of Cooking today as "The New Best Recipe" by Cooks illustrated/Americas Test kitchen is a much more in depth book for a basic cook book.

Go To Culinary Text;

Escoffier

Larousse

The New Professional Chef

The Art of Garde Manger

I'd also add a copy of On Food and cooking by Harold McGee.

Dave


----------



## twyst

DuckFat said:


> The New Professional Chef
> 
> The Art of Garde Manger
> On Food and cooking by Harold McGee.


These should be your first three purchases IMHO, they are exactly what I was going to recommend and have a TON of valuable information in them.

As for Escoffier and Larousse, although I own and have read both, I wouldnt rush out to get these first thing as a home cook. They are cool to read for their sense of history and everyone should read them for their historical value, but a book like The New Professional Chef is going to contain most of the important principles and techniques from those books anyway.


----------



## flyfishnsparky

Thank you Micheal,

To be a bit more specific.  My goals are to give myself a strong foundation of cooking skills, being self taught I realize there are huge holes, since I don't work in professional kitchens.  I would like suggestions for text books or go to books for those that are learning the trade from the inside.  I have books like Mastering the art of French Cooking and Joy of Cooking, what books did you use in cooking school day for savory items?  Hopefully this doesn't muddle the issue. 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## twyst

flyfishnsparky said:


> Thank you Micheal,
> 
> To be a bit more specific. My goals are to give myself a strong foundation of cooking skills, being self taught I realize there are huge holes, since I don't work in professional kitchens. I would like suggestions for text books or go to books for those that are learning the trade from the inside. I have books like Mastering the art of French Cooking and Joy of Cooking, what books did you use in cooking school day for savory items? Hopefully this doesn't muddle the issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


"The professional chef" is what you are looking for.


----------



## duckfat

These books are all text books used by schools including the CIA.

1) The New Professional Chef

2) The Art of Garde Manger

3) The Art and Science of Culinary preparation.

The New Professional Chef is a must have. Here's a few links you might find helpful.

Dave

http://www.ciachef.edu/admissions/academics/reading.asp

http://www.ciaprochef.com/fbi/books.html


----------



## boudreauxcooks

In my 3rd year at JFCI and the first book required is

ON COOKING, A Textbook of Culinary Fundamentals - ISBN 9780137155767, we refer back to it our entire time there. 

Two other books required for specific classes,

Professional BAKING- ISBN 9780471783480 and

The Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen, GARDE MANGER,CIA - ISB 9780470055908

These are excellent instructional guides with recipes.

Just thought I'd share our required texts and and let you know they are very easy to understand if on your own.


----------



## michaelga

> Thank you Micheal,
> 
> To be a bit more specific. My goals are to give myself a strong foundation of cooking skills, being self taught I realize there are huge holes, since I don't work in professional kitchens. I would like suggestions for text books or go to books for those that are learning the trade from the inside. I have books like Mastering the art of French Cooking and Joy of Cooking, what books did you use in cooking school day for savory items? Hopefully this doesn't muddle the issue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Brian


Thanks for the answers, here are a few I'd recommend for you:

Ratio by Ruhlman,

Bakewise and Cookwise by Corriher

The Flavor Bible by Page

Sauces by Peterson

Cooking for Geeks by Potter

Complete Techniques by Pepin

Skip any silly expensive ones, they don't have any real secrets except for what questions will be on an exam.

Every school has a different focus and different attitude - you aren't in school and don't have to get a certain grade in order to continue, nor do your mushrooms need never meet water!

I'm not saying the above books are bad or not useful - it's just that some are silly expensive and if you only need to know how to make something rather than recite a certain persons way of making it ... then go for the cheaper one with the same result.


----------



## didi baez

mastery of the saices.jpg




__
didi baez


__
Apr 4, 2016












  








Edible Flowers & Leaves.jpg




__
didi baez


__
Apr 4, 2016












  








soups.jpg




__
didi baez


__
Apr 4, 2016


----------



## georgiawilcox

How to Cook from Leith's cookery school is one of the best i've seen, extremely comprehensive. everything from your basic white sauce to macaroons to boning out a whole chicken. also good value - £20 for 650 pages is defo worth it.


----------



## rpooley

I am also in one career but working my way towards a career in culinary arts, like you I can't go to school full time yet.  I am currently taking opportunities to stage in local restaurants.  Having said that, I find most useful:

MTAFC 1 and 2

Essential Pepin

La Varenne Pratique - Anne Willan

Sauces (James Peterson)

Escoffier "Le Guide Culinaire"

"Artisan Bread Everyday" by Peter Reinhart

I am currently reading "Ratio" by Michael Ruhlman and it seems like it might make this list.


----------



## william von alt

Lots of good recommendations in this thread (from years ago up until recently!) and I'm going to follow many of them!

I also wanted to ask this august group about the "Modernist Cuisine" series.  It was recommended to me by a professional chef whom I've enjoyed her dishes for some time now, but the reviews are all over the place for it. Some say it's the authoritative source, others say it's drivel and full of both spelling/grammatical errors, as well as conversion and measurement errors, and just plain false information.

What's your take on it?

--

Bill


----------



## malcolmjbridges

My school used the gisslen text book, and it was very knowledgable but a little dry at time.


----------



## chefqueenv

hi, what was the first book please. the picture isnt clear. thanks


----------

